# SoCal Haunters: Sinister Pointe's "Not-So-Merry" Holiday Haunt 2013!



## the wee hag (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh l so wish we had stuff like this back in lreland and the UK :0(


----------



## JoshQ (Dec 29, 2013)

I SO WANTED TO GO! We're like 40 miles away! Maybe next year!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

JoshQ said:


> I SO WANTED TO GO! We're like 40 miles away! Maybe next year!


There's going to be a Valentine's Day event too!


----------



## JoshQ (Dec 29, 2013)

repo_man said:


> There's going to be a Valentine's Day event too!


We shall see! Money is so super tight! I've toured with Jeff before, but never made it down when the event was in full swing.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, the event is kinda pricey but it comes with a three-course meal, a show, and prizes!


----------



## JoshQ (Dec 29, 2013)

repo_man said:


> Yeah, the event is kinda pricey but it comes with a three-course meal, a show, and prizes!


Nice!!! I can't wait to go.


----------

